# Best grinder under £200



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Just wondered what the best grinder would be, under £200. I would ideally like a rocky Rancilio, but can't afford one or justify it! The only other one I've looked at is the Gaggia MDF And the iberital MC2 I've seen the latter for £115 is the MDF much better ? As I would be happy if I could get something decent for £115. Also what's the difference between normal & doserless


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally I'd buy an Iberital MC2 doserless over a Gaggia MDF

The only disadvantage is if you use various brewing methods and need to change between coarse and fine (difficult on an Iberital with it's wormdrive)

Doserless means there is no hopper (easier to clean)


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a Gaggia MDF an although the quality of the grind is pretty good I basically agree with Glenn.

Two disadvantages of the MDF: although it has 32 settings, you always seem to want a grind between 3 & 4 or between 4 & 5 (although you find ways to get used to this). Secondly, it has a doser which doesn't really make much sense unless you are making coffee all day.

Advantages: The basic mechanism is good and you can adjust from fine to coarse settings very easily. If you want to go from cafetère grind to espresso on a MDF you can do it in a few clicks.

But if I was buying a grinder today I would get the MC2 and get a more basic grinder for my cafetière.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Rolo and Glenn are spot on.

I would also suggest that whatever you pick, you only put enough beans in for your shot, otherwise they go stale until the next shot.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

You can mod the MDF pretty easily to give finer settings (write ups on the web). I read alot about grinders before going for my Ascaso I-Mini and although some may scoff at the Ascaso its really been good for me and looks pretty lol.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a doserless MC2 and absolutely LOVE it. Possibly not the best choice if you want to swap between grinds, but if sticking with espresso I'm not sure you could find a better grinder for the money.

My only gripe is that it seems to retain a fair amount of grinds which does cause some wastage. Obviously, it's a good idea to stick a little brush up the chute after grinding so you don't get a ton of stale coffee in your next shot.


----------

